# SC22 sails



## tgh567 (May 29, 2015)

Hi im thomas from nc I have a 22 ft south coast but bought it and can't seem to find what size sail I need and if i only need mainsail or if need mainsail and jib? any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome to Sailnet. is this the boat SOUTH COAST 22 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com. so you did not get the sails with the boat? best to measure your boat. Talk to a sailmaker and have them give you a quote. you could buy used but unless you fine the exact sails for that boat they will need to be modified to fit correctly and the cost will almost be what new would cost in your size boat.


----------

